# Fast modern lens in a 35-50 range with FAST AF



## Jopa (Jan 28, 2017)

Folks, need an advise please... Looking for a fast (f/2 or faster) glass in the 35-50 range with fast AF and decent quality modern optics. Emphasis on the fast and consistent AF. Should I look at the Canon 35 f/2 IS? 1.4 IS II? Tamron 35 or 45? Something else? Please help.
All reviews I found so far don't have any meaningful AF speed tests, wondering if there is a web site for that?
Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 28, 2017)

The EF 35 f/2 IS was the first lens that came to my mind. 
Because it was my choice about a year ago and I love it. Value for price is very good. 
I am really fine with the AF speed.
The f/1.4 II (w/o IS) is better, bigger, much more expenisve. A different tool. 

If you want something smart, not too expensive and delivering 90% of the max. go for the f2 IS.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 28, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> The EF 35 f/2 IS was the first lens that came to my mind.
> Because it was my choice about a year ago and I love it. Value for price is very good.
> I am really fine with the AF speed.
> The f/1.4 II (w/o IS) is better, bigger, much more expenisve. A different tool.
> ...




Thank you Maximilian. Can you please comment on the AF speed of the f2 vs the f/1.4II? That's really important to me...


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 28, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > The EF 35 f/2 IS was the first lens that came to my mind.
> ...


I don't have the f/1.4 II and I didn't test it because I knew that it would only spoil me  so I can't give you any comparison, sorry.
Maybe someon else here can...


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 28, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > The EF 35 f/2 IS was the first lens that came to my mind.
> ...



In terms of speed both Canon 35mm are excellent, and will not disappoint. The 35LII has absolutely amazing image quality and build, and very satisfying AF. The 35mm f2 is very sharp, but falls behind 35LII most noticeably wide open performance, as well as in color and contrast.

I also have the Tamron 45 f1.8. It is a very good lens, AF is a little slow, but decently accurate. It has some chromatic aberration, but not bad. Sharpness is good and IS is a good selling point. That said, if you compare its overall IQ with the 35LII it comes short. It does not match the 35LII in sharpness, color or contrast, or AF speed. If you can afford it, the 35LII will not disappoint you.

Edit: To make it more difficult, personally I prefer the perspective from 45mm over 35mm. I hope Canon comes up with a 50mm that matches the 35LII within reasonable time...


----------



## Jopa (Jan 28, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Thank you anyway! The size, price and IS make the 35/2 IS a great choice. It would be so nice if Canon included weather sealing into this lens. The 1.4II is weather sealed, has 1 stop advantage and slightly better optics. Just need to figure out which can move the glass faster...


----------



## Jopa (Jan 28, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Thank you Lars. Does it mean there is no AF speed penalty for the bigger 1.4II compared to the f/2IS?


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 28, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



I haven't done a head to head comparison (and the f2 version is sold), but I don't think you would notice a difference. You can see a demonstration of the 35LII AF speed here:

https://youtu.be/vVJIlPQclk0

It is very comparable to the speed of the 135L.


----------



## Daan Stam (Jan 28, 2017)

You should take a look at the Sigma 35mm ART it is always highly regarded.

Maybe this can help.
https://fstoppers.com/gear/35mm-showdown-canon-canon-l-and-sigma-comparison-3665


----------



## Jopa (Jan 28, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> It is very comparable to the speed of the 135L.



Awesome  Finally somebody made this test. IMHO that's what's missing from the-digital-picture.com.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 28, 2017)

daaningrid said:


> You should take a look at the Sigma 35mm ART it is always highly regarded.
> 
> Maybe this can help.
> https://fstoppers.com/gear/35mm-showdown-canon-canon-l-and-sigma-comparison-3665



I've had the Sigma 35 ART as well. Focusing is on the slow side, and many have had issues. It is very sharp, but overall IQ from the 35LII is on another level. Dustin Abbot have an excellent comparison between these lenses:

https://youtu.be/cla1AETO7B8


----------



## Jopa (Jan 29, 2017)

A fast / consistent AF is a must for me, that's why I wasn't considering Sigma. While optically the 35 and 50 are superb lenses, I've heard so many negative things about their AF consistency  I believe Sigma has improved AF in the new 85 Art though...


----------



## slclick (Jan 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> A fast / consistent AF is a must for me, that's why I wasn't considering Sigma. While optically the 35 and 50 are superb lenses, I've heard so many negative things about their AF consistency  I believe Sigma has improved AF in the new 85 Art though...



My Sigma Art 50 is very fast, maybe not Canon fast but far faster and more accurate than the 35Art I once had. They've taken baby steps for certain getting to the point they are with the 85 but I also owned a 24-35 and it was Canon fast. Talk about a niche lens.


----------



## ozwineguy (Jan 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Folks, need an advise please... Looking for a fast (f/2 or faster) glass in the 35-50 range with fast AF and decent quality modern optics. Emphasis on the fast and consistent AF. Should I look at the Canon 35 f/2 IS? 1.4 IS II? Tamron 35 or 45? Something else? Please help.
> All reviews I found so far don't have any meaningful AF speed tests, wondering if there is a web site for that?
> Thanks!



I have the Canon 35mm f1.4L II and love it. Autofocus is really snappy and IQ is phenomenal. I've use the f2 (not much, but a bit) - no noticeable AF lag, really, but honestly, if you can afford the f1.4L II, and are tossing up between it and the f2, go the f1.4L II. Many of my favourite recent shots were made with that lens.

I had the Sigma 35 Art about a year ago. I had the same AF consistency issues that many have reported. As I also need fast and accurate AF for photos of fast-moving subjects, it was a dealbreaker for me. And as I sometimes shoot RAW+JPEG (so that I can give the photos to clients on the spot), the incompatibility with some of the most recent Canon pro bodies for JPEG was also a dealbreaker - spending time turning lens corrections on and off when I changed lenses really wasn't practical for me. So I got the Canon 35mm f1.4L II. Couldn't be happier! In general, though, I avoid third party lenses, with the exception of Zeiss Milvus or Otus (but they're manual focus, and thus not what you're after), o personally I'd avoid the Tamron. Really good lenses, but there's no promise of future comparability.

I'd love to shoot more shots with a 50mm prime, but the current Canon offerings all leave something to be desired (for me, anyway). I'm very much hanging out for an updated 50mm L lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Folks, need an advise please... Looking for a fast (f/2 or faster) glass in the 35-50 range with fast AF and decent quality modern optics. Emphasis on the fast and consistent AF. Should I look at the Canon 35 f/2 IS? 1.4 IS II? Tamron 35 or 45? Something else? Please help.
> All reviews I found so far don't have any meaningful AF speed tests, wondering if there is a web site for that?
> Thanks!



There is no standardized or meaningful way to measure lens speed, you will get all kinds of answers that might mislead you. You will receive lots of opinions, but no factual data or controlled tests that are repeatable. Tests like that might test a lens off camera in a special test fixture in order to provide consistent power and a variety of identical tests, but they are probably only done in a manufacturers R&D facility.

The camera itself also comes into the factor, 1D bodies have a higher voltage battery which drives a lens faster. Its also likely that a camera using two batteries in a grip can provide a slightly higher voltage.

Generally, successive shots of moving subjects require very little internal movement from shot to shot, the camera body speed to calculate AF movement may even be the limiting factor at high FPS. Some measure the time it takes to rack a lens from mfd to infinity, but then, some lenses have a longer focus range, so that's a gotcha.

The subject and type of photography is also very important. Standing by a bobsled run and trying to track a bobsled is futile, you manually focus on a spot, and machine-gun the camera when the sled is going past your spot... and hope.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 29, 2017)

ozwineguy said:


> I'd love to shoot more shots with a 50mm prime, but the current Canon offerings all leave something to be desired (for me, anyway). I'm very much hanging out for an updated 50mm L lens.



Same!



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is no standardized or meaningful way to measure lens speed, you will get all kinds of answers that might mislead you.



Yes, but let's say just a basic test focusing from infinity to 2m or from MFD to 2m, similar to https://youtu.be/cla1AETO7B8 (thanks Larsskv) on a reference (5dmk3 or mk4?) body via the center AF point would be helpful  Even if we won't get absolute values because they depend on body, it will be still possible to get at least an idea on how fast are different AF motors. Repeatability rate will be also helpful I think.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 29, 2017)

Jopa said:


> ozwineguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to shoot more shots with a 50mm prime, but the current Canon offerings all leave something to be desired (for me, anyway). I'm very much hanging out for an updated 50mm L lens.
> ...



I'd say personal opinions from users with experience from real world shooting will give you a good idea. The two Canon 35mm lenses have very fast AF. Canon 50L, Sigma 35ART and Tamron 45 f1.8 are slower, and makes you wish they were faster.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 29, 2017)

Canon 1.4 II it is. Thanks everyone.
I'm excited!


----------



## Jopa (Feb 11, 2017)

Shooting this lens a little over a week - what an exceptional piece of glass! Really happy about the purchase. The AF is not the fastest I've seen, but fast enough for my kids  Maybe I just need some practice, maybe because it's 1.4.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations!! Nice pictures!


----------



## Jopa (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you Lars!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the 35mm F/2 IS. I put mine on my 5D3 just now and compared the autofocus speed to my 24-105 F/4 Mark I which was set at 35mm.

From MFD to infinity takes the 24-105 a bit over 1 second. The 35 F/2 takes a bit less than one second. Those are rough estimates of course. Both are more than fast enough for my needs, but I'm not a sports photographer. 

If you can afford the 35 L II, go for it, but the F/2 IS is a very nice lens too.


----------

